# Any Tuners in Cali



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Can anybody recommend a good tuner here in So Cal, I'd like to get my headers installed and then have a dyno run done to see the before and after, and have the CPU re done to match :cool :cool :cool


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

You can check with Bryan Herter PCMFORLESS.COM he has an '05 GTO w/ headers and offers a tune. His website shows the dyno results w/o headers but does show before and after tune. He is excellant to work with.:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I installed my headers but I had the dyno tune done at A & A Corvette Performance in Oxnard, (805) 278-4107. The tune was $500. More than likely you'll get Andy (the owner) on the phone when you call.

Here's his website;
http://www.aacorvette.com/


----------

